# Palm Oil



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I am wondering....do you all use Homoginized or regular Palm oil? Is it better to buy in 35 lb. container or 50 lb.
cube? 

Thanks 

Vicki in NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Homogenized here because I don't want to have to worry about stirring. I get mine in the 50 lb cubes.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

50 lb cubes are the way to go. Jennifer


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

how do you store those 50# cubes??

do you just scoop out what you need then?

thanks!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

They come double boxed and inside thick plastic. The first time I got it I scooped it all into 5 gallon buckets. But because I simply cannot manage those lids I now open it up and scoop a fourth of it out at a time and store in smaller buckets. Then just close it all back up and keep it in the basement. When I need more I refill my buckets. Actually, *I* don't do it, it's my 10yod's job.  Works for me at my level of soaping. If I was soaping a lot more and had dedicated space I think I'd take the whole thing out and put it in some sort of tote that was on a rolling cart.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I save all my 8 pound lard buckets from classes, this way I can put all my butters into them from their large containers. They fit perfectly into my microwave to melt them, and then I just pour out of the 8 pound container into the soap bucket. I user 1 gallon buckets for shea and cocoa butter, once again simply melting the whole amount in the microwave and then weighing it on the scale as I pour it. My splurge this spring is going to be a floor scale with a dial I can mount at eye level, this way I can put my 3.5 and 5 gallon buckets on it, keep pouring and adding everything I need and only lift it to actually soap and pour into molds. I am also going to do a large single pour commercial mold that is 25 poundblock, you pour your butters and oils, add your lye, mix in the mold! Working with them on a cutter right now. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If you get the 50lb block remember to keep it cool, it makes a mess if it melts! It is also very hard, the kids like chipping the palm oil off. I get organic in a 35 or 50lb bucket, have to keep it cool also.


----------

